# 8 -3" reds eating



## chromeflames (Jun 17, 2004)

:nod:


----------



## chromeflames (Jun 17, 2004)

:nod:


----------



## killerbee (Aug 18, 2004)

i hope they finished off that meal.







I do live feedings too, but i usually get fish they can finish off. Cool vid none the less


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

nice vid


----------



## Fomoris (Mar 13, 2005)

Nice quality vid


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

When I click on it it says the file is broken.


----------



## chromeflames (Jun 17, 2004)

killer bee . I didnt mention that whatever they dont finish I through to my 8" reds in the other tank. Thats the largest they have ever attacked and also that was my last perch untill I go catch more. so. I didnt want them to go hungry.

and. that perch tried to swim away with my cast net!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! believe that @#$%


----------



## jan (Apr 24, 2004)

Your piranha's are looking great







, but personally I'm not really a fan of live feeding vids


----------



## killerbee (Aug 18, 2004)

chromeflames said:


> killer bee . I didnt mention that whatever they dont finish I through to my 8" reds in the other tank. Thats the largest they have ever attacked and also that was my last perch untill I go catch more. so. I didnt want them to go hungry.
> 
> and. that perch tried to swim away with my cast net!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! believe that @#$%
> [snapback]1032569[/snapback]​


cool...i was wondering cause i made that mistake once and i felt sorry for the victim of my killers since it was still breathing. However, my pleco started to suck the rest of his life out.


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

Chrome, Dempsey, I deleted your posts and please just stay out of each others way for a bit. Ok?


----------



## chromeflames (Jun 17, 2004)

10-4


----------



## chromeflames (Jun 17, 2004)

one last comment. eltwicho. that is a moderator. we have to keep you busy somehow!


----------



## waspride (Jun 13, 2004)

great vid, but its a little small


----------

